# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  نحن المعاقون وهم المعافون...!~

## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


.....................












هل جربت يوما أن تحب بلا شرط أو قيد؟
هل جربت يوما أن تعطي ولا تنتظر المقابل ؟
هل جربت يوما أن تكون طاهراً نقياً تماما كما كنت يوم ميلادك؟
الإجابة الشائعة والمحتملة ستكون أنك حاولت ولكن لم تستطع فالظروف و .....و 
إذا فأنت معاق ..  نعم معاق فقد أعاقتك الحياة ومنعتك من أن تفعل شيئا تحبه
هل تعرف من يستطيع أن يفعل كل ما سبق بتلقائية شديدة وبمطلق الحرية ؟ 
من نطلق عليهم كلمة ( المعاقون) وبلغة مهذبة ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة وأتكلم هنا عن من لديهم (اعاقة) ذهنية 
يحبونك بلا قيد أو شرط 
بلا تحفظات وبلا موانع
يحبونك لأن هذا ما يستطيعونه بقلوبهم الغضة النقية
يحبونك دون أي مقابل
باختصار يحبونك لأنهم يحبونك 
لا يريدون غير محبتك أنت أيضا
هل جربت أن تتحدث فقط إلى من لديه ما يسمى متلازمة داون أو ما نعرفه خطأ بالطفل المغولي؟
هم الصورة الأولى الطاهرة التي خلق الله عليها الإنسان 
هم أفضل صورة لرحمة الله التي من الممكن أن تتجسد على الأرض 
هم السلام الذي خلقه الله ليسود ويشرق على الأرض
حاول أن تقضي يوماً معهم وبينهم وستشعر بصدق كلماتهم البسيطة 
ستشعر بمعنى الحب الحقيقي عندما يستقبلونك ببسماتهم الصافية
وهم يرتمون بين ذراعيك يلتمسون حنانك وحمايتك لهم 
يرون فيك ملاذاً آمناً من كل ما يتخيلون أنه شر بعقولهم البسيطة البريئة
وهم لا يدرون أننا نلتمس فيهم المهرب من أنفسنا المعاقة
هل عرفت من منا المعاق ؟
نحن المعاقون
هم المعافون
عافاهم الله من الكذب والنفاق 
عافاهم الله من القلق على المستقبل والخجل من الماضي ومصارعة الحاضر
عافاهم الله من كل الهموم التي نحملها ومن كل الذنوب التي نرتكبها
هل تتخيل الأمر لو كان معاقاً ويتيما في نفس الوقت؟
جرب أن تكون أخاً لواحد منهم زره في الإجازة خذ معك بالونة فقط وسترجع من عنده بقلب حي وبدم جديد وبروح نورانية 

جربي أن تكوني أما بديلة لواحد منهم امنحيه عاطفة الأمومة ليوم فقط ثم بعد يومين اذهبي مرة أخرى لتري أنه لم ينسك ومازال يذكر ما قلتيه وما فعلتماه معا
جرب يوما أن تمسك بيد واحد منهم وانت تتحدث معه وقل لي ما الذي تشعر به
سأخبركم أنا
ستشعر أن هناك نهرا يفيض منه عليك
ستشعر أن هناك ملجأ ستحتمي به يوم يتلاشى الوجود 
ستشعر أن هناك شمسا تشرق داخل قلبك وقمرا يستوي على وجهك
انظر في المرآة ستجد لوجهك إشراقة الرضا ونور الطهر
صدق ما ترى فهو أنت ولكن بعد أن أصبحت معافاً مثلهم
ألم أقل لكم هم الحب والنقاء والبراءة المفقودة
هم المعافون ونحن المعاقون


لايوجد معاق 
و انما يوجد مجتمع معيق 
المعاق الحقيقي هو العاجز عن كسر الحواجز و ان كان سليما


م/ن

دمتم بكل خير 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آي والله صدقت المجتمع آكبر معيق  ..*

*ليتنآ كنآ نقدر نسويي آشيآء وآإجد من المكتوبه بلآ آي حوآجز وقيود  ،،*

*تسلم خيي على الطرح الروعه :) ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

طرح في قمة الروعة ابو احمد
وكلمات تبعث على التفائل والامل
وليتنا نستطيع ان نفعل مانريد بكل عفوية وصدق قلب
وفي عائلتي لدينا طفلة مصابه بمتلازمة دان
وحين تتواجد في البيت الجميع يشعر بالسعادة معها
لكونها تتعامل مع الجميع بكل عفوية ..
وعن نفسي اعشق لحظاتي معها ..
فلييبقها الله لنا  ..
سلمت اخي ابو احمد على هذا الطرح الجميل ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## نور الهدى

*فعلا كلام سليم* 


*الله يعطيك العافية خيو* 

*وتسلم يمينك*

----------


## ABU A7MED

ملامح 

همس 

نور الهدي 

 ثانكس على المرور الرائع ..!~

ما ننحرم من تواجدكم دائما 

خالص تحيتي ..~

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح قييم بالفعل ويبعث على التفاائل 
كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز هلى هذا الطرح الجمييل
 تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## ليلاس

طرح في القمة من الروعة

تشكر عليييييه خيي

يعطيك العافية

----------

